# Who likes Bassani?



## GoatPwr (Jul 3, 2008)

I have been doing some research for the upcoming GTO purchase and narrowed down my exhaust to either a bassani or LM2. The LM2 is quiter at idle than LM1 which I like, but the bassani sounds so good on youtube. I am stumped and need a little direction in choosing a good exhaust system for my car.

Im not going for loud, Im going for quality rumble and a good v-8 sound when on the gas.

btw: I test drove an 05 GTO with SLP exhaust, dont know if it was lm1 or lm2 but it was really loud and the exhaust popped alot when off the gas. I didnt like it.

Thanks


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

GoatPwr said:


> I have been doing some research for the upcoming GTO purchase and narrowed down my exhaust to either a bassani or LM2. The LM2 is quiter at idle than LM1 which I like, but the bassani sounds so good on youtube. I am stumped and need a little direction in choosing a good exhaust system for my car.
> 
> Im not going for loud, Im going for quality rumble and a good v-8 sound when on the gas.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure, as PDQ GTO will tell you... that would be LoudMouth 1 exhaust system.


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

Corsa sport exhaust is the way to go, perfect fit, nice rumble, not much drone


----------

